# You guys remember...



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

OMFGB???

wasn't xoomdev and r2doesinc working on is variant or some shit? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Double post bonus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I don't know what happened. Omfx it was supposed to be.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Xoomdev went MIA for like a month and is just getting back into android and r2doesinc's been working on apps. I'm not sure if they're still planning on ROM deving.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

OMFGB ran amazing on my thunderbolt. Would love to have the ics variant. Is xoomdev still on rootz?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Given what happened between the team, I would say omfgb development is unlikely


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have no idea with what happened?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

There was drama and fallout, just leave it at that


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

No drama at all. LinuxMotion and i went on to do other things, xoomdev started rootzboat, roman went on on do aokp. I still talk to all of them daily, roman was just in my drunken hangout, linuxmotion and i work together on a daily basis, and xoomdev and i still talk and bullshit whenever i see him around.

rumors like this are what START drama.


----------



## ahjee (Dec 31, 2011)

Did love the roms on my t bolt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I didn't know Roman was on omfgb...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Roman came in at the tail end. he brought the center clock, honeycomb lock, miui battery, and a couple new devices over.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> No drama at all. LinuxMotion and i went on to do other things, xoomdev started rootzboat, roman went on on do aokp. I still talk to all of them daily, roman was just in my drunken hangout, linuxmotion and i work together on a daily basis, and xoomdev and i still talk and bullshit whenever i see him around.
> 
> rumors like this are what START drama.


it's like you heard your name haha

btw judging on your signature banner , is it still a possibility ---


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

You can see a few of his commits here. https://github.com/OMFGB/frameworks_base/commits/master


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> it's like you heard your name haha
> 
> btw judging on your signature banner , is it still a possibility ---


99% not. I just havent gotten around to changing it. I dont actually post much anywhere anymore so i havent felt the need to update the sig.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> 99% not. I just havent gotten around to changing it. I dont actually post much anywhere anymore so i havent felt the need to update the sig.


Haha your twitter account begs to differ

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah guys. Were all still cool with one another. No bad shit. We all just have lives and things we want to accomplished that are different. Have to say I was fuunn though.

\mm/ rock on fellas

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> I didn't know Roman was on omfgb...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol I remember R2 spamming my twitter timeline when Roman joined the team

OMG! breaking news! Roman is now apart of OMFGB 

Pretty awesome! Hey R2, if you're going to the BBQ again, remember that you promised me more blame xoomdev stickers! lol


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> No drama at all. LinuxMotion and i went on to do other things, xoomdev started rootzboat, roman went on on do aokp. I still talk to all of them daily, roman was just in my drunken hangout, linuxmotion and i work together on a daily basis, and xoomdev and i still talk and bullshit whenever i see him around.
> 
> rumors like this are what START drama.


 thanks for piping up R2....we do miss ur roms tho..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

Man I miss those good old t3hh4xx0r days, been messing with R2's stuff since the day I unlocked my DINC. I know a lot of drama followed you around R2 and im not trying to sound like a fanboy or anything here but IMO you offered the best ROMS and support I've seen. Thanks for all you did and I can see why you moved on to other pursuits.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

r2doesnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Funny I was looking up OMFGB the other day for my evo 4g and was stunned to see no website anymore.....only the best team out in my book.... don't get me wrong you all do great work... but only when all your talents are combined can we the users have the best. Thanks a million guys and please...consider the possibility of a nex rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh man do I miss omfgb

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh man do I miss omfgb

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> Funny I was looking up OMFGB the other day for my evo 4g and was stunned to see no website anymore.....only the best team out in my book.... don't get me wrong you all do great work... but only when all your talents are combined can we the users have the best. Thanks a million guys and please...consider the possibility of a nex rom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hanged the site to thehax.org. working in getting it updated. All builds are still up at r2doesinc.bitsurge.net though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

R2 what do you have your hands into these days?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

jackstraw said:


> R2 what do you have your hands into these days?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just search the play store for "r2doesinc". He's doing some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jackstraw said:


> R2 what do you have your hands into these days?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sniping shit, tweezing bitches.

You know, the usual.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Actually working my ass off








Got an app development job and im busting ass.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> Actually working my ass off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you kicking ass in life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I know xoomdev got picked up by Gummy but I dunno what he is doing right now.


----------

